# Do you own Wilco tools?



## laforneyjoe (Jun 22, 2012)

How is their taper?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Ah, another fellow PA finisher! The person on the site you want to talk to is PaRocker. I work with him, and he used to run a Wilco taper. I'm pretty sure he still has it, and even used it just the other week when we were on separate jobs. From what I know, they don't look as pretty as some of the other brands, but they work, and work well. Also, the Wilco guys (East Coast Drywall), are decent guys, been to their shop a few times. Give them a call, I'd be willing to bet that they would rent you one to try.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've had a Wilco taper since '04. I bought it used off of Will Trout himself. I still have it and use it (I also have a TT & Columbia). They are more a traditional automatic taper and aren't making innovations, but, are a good dependable choice. Local made with great customer service.

They do rent tools.







Paid for by Wilco Taping Tools


----------

